# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Itä-Pasilan raitiotien rakennusajan kuvia

## Compact

Tällaiselta näytti Itä-Pasilassa eli aiemmalla Mäkelän alueella vuonna 1976, kun rakennettiin Mäkelänkadulta uutta kakkoslinjan raitiotieosuutta Pasilan asemalle.
Kuvalinkki: http://vaunut.org/kuvind?pvm=03.12.2005&kuvaaja=515

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällaiselta näytti Itä-Pasilassa eli aiemmalla Mäkelän alueella vuonna 1976, kun rakennettiin Mäkelänkadulta uutta kakkoslinjan raitiotieosuutta Pasilan asemalle.
> Kuvalinkki: http://vaunut.org/kuvind?pvm=03.12.2005&kuvaaja=515


Ihan hyviä kuvia. 

Oliko se tosiaan vasta 1976 kun kakkonen alkoi kulkea Itä-Pasilaan? Mulla oli jostain hämärän peitosta sellainen muistikuva että sinne olisi kulkenut spåria jo 1973-74  paikkeilla kun messukeskus otettiin käyttöön, mutta taisin muistaa väärin. Purettiinko muuten se aseman viereinen VR:n omistama asuinkerrostalo lähinnä siksi että se oli Ratapihantien ja raitiolinjan paikalla eikä kadun linjausta haluttu siirtää? Eihän se rakennus ollut edes kovin vanha. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

SRS:n linjahistoriikista  http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/r...jat/linja2.htm voit huomata, että liikenne alkoi 16.12.1976.

----------


## Piirka

> ... Itä-Pasilaan? Mulla oli jostain hämärän peitosta sellainen muistikuva että sinne olisi kulkenut spåria jo 1973-74  paikkeilla kun messukeskus otettiin käyttöön


Töölön messuhalli muuttui vuonna 1975 Kisahalliksi ja Pasilan messukeskus otettiin käyttöön saman vuoden keväällä vesiliikennehenkisten messujen merkeissä. Ilmeisesti bussilinjoilla 17/17A/17V reittimuutokset tehtiin avaamisajankohdan aikoihin? Kakkosen ratikka alkoi kulkemaan vasta puolitoista vuotta myöhemmin, kuten Compact totesiksin.

Piirka

----------

